# Tt Insurance



## STRABO (Jun 12, 2006)

Hi - I'm picking up an Outback 21RS tomorrow, and have been researching RV insurance for several days. I think I have an idea of what to look for, but I'm confused with the variety of companies out there. Has anyone had experience with any of the following?:
RVAmerica
AON
USSA 
Progressive

I've had a quote from RVAmerica for $268 for the year. I've read others whose premiums were quite higher. Am I missing something? I really don't feel comfortable going anywhere without insurance. Luckily, the dealer is about 15 miles from where we live so I think I can get home safely.

Thanks in advance for any advice. I know there has been some discussion on the topic, but I need something specific.

Strabo


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

$219/year with my regular insurer (State Farm), but I store my Outback at home when it's not in use.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Mine runs about 189 a year -- go with whoever you have your car insurance with -- usually cheaper that way --

make sure that your coverage includes free towing -- and that the deductible is not excessive -- and covers floods and hail damge --


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

I just my recent policy info in the mail for 6 months. My Outback is $71 every 6 months. I am going to check tomorrow about the flood, hail, etc coverage though. Good idea to find out! We have been with Nationwide for over 20 years for all of our vehicle, tt, and home insurance. 1-877-669-6877
Tawnya


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

I use RV America for the TT they are underwritten by Progressive so they have the same coverage. One thing to keep in mind is if you put it on your auto and have a claim up go your rates. Towing,lodging,replacement,and accesories coverage should be included.

John


----------



## kmcfetters (May 7, 2005)

GMAC--180 /yr--------w/250 ded.===progressive were charging 360 w/500 ded.


----------



## mik0445 (Jun 5, 2006)

I must be missing something with my insurance...I called USAA for insurance, they have great rates for my auto and homeowners, but they wanted $500 every 6 months for insurance on my TT, which is as much as I pay for my TV insurance with a 250 deductible. That didn't include towing, had a 500 deductible, and nothing extra. Went through RVAmerica, and they came up with $498 for a year, with full replacement coverage, reimbursement for extended stay somewhere, towing and labor, rental car coverage, disappearing deductible, and on and on. Sounds like an awesome rate, but I am kind of weary myself, with not having any kind of experience with them.


----------



## dliles6254 (Jun 6, 2006)

Hey all, I'm 35 and I use Statefarm. I just bought my TT on Sat. I called and it will be $19 per month with a $250 ded. I have used them on many things, they seem to be the best for me.


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

mik0445 said:


> I must be missing something with my insurance...I called USAA for insurance, they have great rates for my auto and homeowners, but they wanted $500 every 6 months for insurance on my TT, which is as much as I pay for my TV insurance with a 250 deductible. That didn't include towing, had a 500 deductible, and nothing extra.


It sounds like USAA calculated that for a motorhome, not an (unpowered) trailer.


----------



## mik0445 (Jun 5, 2006)

Scrib said:


> mik0445 said:
> 
> 
> > I must be missing something with my insurance...I called USAA for insurance, they have great rates for my auto and homeowners, but they wanted $500 every 6 months for insurance on my TT, which is as much as I pay for my TV insurance with a 250 deductible.Â That didn't include towing, had a 500 deductible, and nothing extra.Â
> ...


I thought they know it is a trailer, I pointed that out a few times, as well as gave them the VIN. Also noticed what GMAC is charging kmcfetters, when they gave me about the same quote as USAA. I think I'm going to make some phone calls and find out what is going on here. Maybe I'll call State Farm too.


----------



## Grunt0311 (Aug 23, 2005)

Congrats on your new Outback!

Run a search on insurance, and you will find a lot of information. As an insurance agent, I do have some advice.

Progressive has a good policy. Most auto insurance does not. Make sure you get REPLACEMENT COST COVERAGE!!! Without it, if you have a claim it will be paid ACV (actual cash value). That means, if you get in an accident driving home from picking up your new Outback, you will get paid less than what you owe on it.

The best policy to get to protect your investment is a TT policy. It includes things such as replacement cost, personal belongings, and campsite liability. Adding to your auto policy will most likely get you a barebones policy without these coverages. The TT policies are a little more, but worth it to protect your investment.

If you have any specific questions, please PM me. Like I said, I am an insurance agent with lots of experience in these matters.

Good luck action

Bill


----------



## Heather (Jun 2, 2006)

We have USAA policies for the house, and two autos. The quote on the new TT (coming soon, I hope) was $185.00/yr, roadside assist., and $500.00 ded.

Don't understand why your costs were so high??


----------



## MGWorley (May 29, 2005)

$!48.00 a year AAA ... $250.00 deductable.

Mike


----------



## STRABO (Jun 12, 2006)

Hi - My best quote is $264 from RV-America. My auto insurance is with GEICO and I can't find information that GEICO has TT insurance. Anyway, for what they offer, that doesn't seem to be a bad price.

However, now I'm calling AAA in the morning.

Thanks guys.

Hey Mike, nice canoe rig. I'm working on that.


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

Two things that affect the premium is whether you store the RV at home or someplace else when not in use, and whether you want full replacement protection or not.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Ok, I pay $344 a year for Progressive, full replacement value, all the bells and whistles, and 100,000/300,000 campsite liability (about $20 a year extra). I just called my insurance agent, who carries all my other policies, and said, I need insurance on my travel trailer. I can just see someone sneaking into my site to steal my kids bikes, and tripping over an awning support and sueing me over it.

Tim


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

American Modern Insurance in Amelia, Ohio...$191.00 per year, disappearing deductible and full replacement value.

Dawn


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

Grunt0311 said:


> Congrats on your new Outback!
> 
> Run a search on insurance, and you will find a lot of information. As an insurance agent, I do have some advice.
> 
> ...


What he said! I highly recommend getting a specialty RV insurance such as AON or Foremost. As Bill said, the specialty insurance pays replacement cost - cost for a new trailer equivalent to the one insured if it is totalled in a wreck, fire, etc.. It also pays for your tow vehicle *AND* trailer to be towed if necessary, provides expense money if needed due to interruption of a trip, etc. Auto insurance add-ons typically pay only actual cash value of the trailer at the time of the claim, and as soon as you drive off the dealer's lot your trailer has lost value. They also typically only pay for towing of the tow vehicle, not the trailer, if needed. The specialty insurance will cost more than an auto policy add-on, but it's worth it if the worst happens and your trailer has to be replaced. I carry Foremost RV insurance myself.


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

Wow...I am paying too much...33.00 a month with State Farm...and we have safe drving records.


----------



## mik0445 (Jun 5, 2006)

Has anyone had any experience with American Modern insurance, I believe they are from CA, they are giving me 250 deductibles (disappearing), 750 in travel costs, 2000 in personal belongings, and 10000 in campsite for 498/year.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

mik0445 said:


> Has anyone had any experience with American Modern insurance, I believe they are from CA, they are giving me 250 deductibles (disappearing), 750 in travel costs, 2000 in personal belongings, and 10000 in campsite for 498/year.
> [snapback]124808[/snapback]​


That's the insurance company we went with...From the sounds of our yearly rate of $191.00, it sounds like we only have comprehensive but with full replacement and disappearing deductibles. I'm going to check with them on Monday about adding travel costs, personal belongings and campsite liability. Ya just have to have it these days


----------



## glennbo (Jun 27, 2006)

I needed insurance in a pinch and called my car insurance company (AIG). I have a great rate with them on the cars but the TT insurance was/is ridiculous! $360 per 6 mos for full coverage. I can't imagine why the rate is so ridiculously high. Guess I'll be canceling and going with one of the carriers listed.


----------



## geodebro (May 26, 2006)

hatcityhosehauler said:


> Ok, I pay $344 a year for Progressive, full replacement value, all the bells and whistles, and 100,000/300,000 campsite liability (about $20 a year extra). I just called my insurance agent, who carries all my other policies, and said, I need insurance on my travel trailer. I can just see someone sneaking into my site to steal my kids bikes, and tripping over an awning support and sueing me over it.
> 
> Tim
> [snapback]123128[/snapback]​


Thanks.. I never thought about campsite liability. Going to check on monday.

George


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Wow there is sure a lot different prices out there. I got my Insurance from State Farm and I just got the bill it is $145 a year and that includes gap insurance. When I bought my tent trailer many years ago I was taken by the dealer and bought the insurance they were pushing. It was one of those RV specialty insurance company's and it cost me a arm and a leg. I took the policy to my SF agent and he gave me better coverage for only $48 dollars a year. One of the selling points that the dealer told me was if I had a accident with the trailer my auto insurance would not be affected and that is not true. My agent said that if you have a accident with anything connected to your TV it doesn't matter who insures it, it will effect your auto insurance. So I get all my insurance from the same company.

I never buy extended warranties from the dealer if fact I only buy the TT and nothing else. When I bought my DW her Tahoe she wanted a extended warranty so I shopped on the Internet and got a really great price, the dealer could not come even close to my price. In Calif. only 2 companies can sell extended warranties so the company selling on the Internet is the same one the dealers are using.


----------

